# Dublin - The growth of an Anglo Arab



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I decided to start Dublin his own thread to track his growth for the first few months.
Some background;

After much deliberation I made the decision to breed my arab mare to a thoroughbred stallion, with the hopes of getting an anglo arab that I could trail and mountain ride, do some endurance, maybe play with a few other disciplines later on. I want above all sane and sound. I was hoping for a filly, but as soon as I saw him I was sold.

His Dam:



sire:


And the result, Dublin, Born May 9, 2014


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

First update. He is extremely graceful and coordinated for the most part. A bit standoffish, so I'm taking this slow and trying to win him over. He is definitely a BOY, and a rambunctious one at that! thankfully he has a dam that sets firm rules an doesn't take any abuse.

we had a bit of an incident where he was running, slipped, slid under a fence and bounced up on the other side. It almost looked like a move from a action film. Both him and his mother were not happy being separted, and it took a bit to get them back together without having Dublin trying to jump the fence. At 2 weeks old he's a bit young:shock: I'm really liking how he's growing.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

He is adorable. Love to see how he grows up.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Subbing! He's so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

:thumbsup: Nice boy. It will be interesting to watch him grow.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

That picture of him sleeping is just precious  Too cute.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

He is something to be proud of. congratulations. Shalom


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

He is gorgeous! What did you decide on for his registered name in the end?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I am in love!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Some new pics! he's getting so big. He rarely trots, just canters and gallops every where. I'm so happy with him. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have evidence! he does trot



I still don't have a registered name. I like the idea of something inspired by his Arabian heritage but incorporating his barn name.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The only thing that popped into my head was Dublin's Sheik. Otherwise I found this site: Arabian Horse Names, Arab names from Arabic to English

Either way, holy wow is he adorable.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Subbing what a beautiful baby!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a stunner!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow what a perfect little guy


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I need new pictures, just been too busy to take any.

He passed the 3 month mark on the 9th(yay). he wont be weaned until November, so 6-7 months old. he is huge, and very athletic. His personality is just like his dams, naturally confident, no nonsense type. I'm honestly so thrilled. So far he is the best of both parents, and a lovely mover with a more laid back shoulder than his dam. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body and learns very quickly what I have taught him, which is very little. he has basic handling so I can lead him if I need to or do a check up or first aid, and that's all I wanted at this stage, so he'll be out 24/7 with the mares and foals until weaning, then him and the other two foals will be kicked out in the little pasture. 

I rode Pretzl with him following, just bareback in a rope halter. I forgot how wonderful that mare is to ride. Can hardly wait for the next 3ish years to pass until I can get him going.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

almost 4 months! half shed out and untouched for weeks, in all his glory.:lol:
apparently he's very in touch with his arabian side. Ignore the dog, her greatest joy in life is running with the horses. Pretzl is fat apparently feeding a foal 3/4 the size of herself and occasionally nursing the other foals does nothing to help her waistline.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

All three of them are stunning!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, absolutely beautiful. We have a dog who also loves to play with the horses lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful! In LOVE with his mama!


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama (Feb 28, 2014)

Absolutely head over heels with him....and I love the pic of him sticking out his tongue lol. Beautiful boy; congrats


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks everyone I couldn't of dreamed up a nicer result from this cross, and where did that arab head come from:shock: The stallion owners trying to convince me to rebreed next year, but I think I may want a pure arab when I do.

I keep looking at pretzl and find it hard to believe that she went through horse traders and people who felt like she wasn't worth anything and were going to send her to auction. You cant ask for a nicer mare or a better mom


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

So he's weaned. Dublin took it really well, as did the other two foals and the other two mares. Virtually zero calling, took the babies all of 10 minutes to settle down, explore their pen and tuck into their hay.

pretzl is another story entirely. She is not happy. He is 6 months old, barely nursing at all, but she is not taking it well, depite being in a herd of 20 other horses. Time I guess. January 1st the babies will likely go out with the herd, but we want to give the mares time to dry up, and give us time to make sure the babies are easy to catch and well halter broke.

Dublin had his first trim, which he was a bit offended by, dewormed, which he did perfect for, and tried a standing stall, which he is not a fan of. Now that he is without mom he has decided that I'm an acceptable object of devotion, and follows me every where.

I'm so thrilled with how he's growing, and above all his mind. He's so easy to teach.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

BlueSpark, may I ask why you want to breed for full Arab next time instead of Anglo?


----------



## EchoAttack (Apr 6, 2014)

He's absolutely gorgeous! I've always wanted an Anglo-Arab. But, alas, I'm pretty content with my two full Arabs right now :wink:

Have you thought of a registered name yet?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> may I ask why you want to breed for full Arab next time instead of Anglo?


i've always loved full blooded arabs, but I've fallen head over heels for this cross, so I may have to change my tune.



> Have you thought of a registered name yet?


I detest his mothers name, and his sire is named after a city(thus 'Dublin'), so his registered name is 'East of Dublin'. 

I'm totally smitten. he's charming and hilarious and so like his mother. He hit 13.2hh the other day and string tests 15.3hh. growing like a weed.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Subbing!! Can't wait to see him grow up even more


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

a long over due update. Dublin is gelded, loads in a trailer like a star, takes his deworming, leads, great manners, ponies off another horse and is generally fantastic. He is almost 14.2hh at just barely a year old, so he is going to be big. he does well in the herd and loves his mom(who has been both teaching a young girl to ride and one of my most favorite trail horses.)

as of a while ago he was kicked out on grass to be a wildy for the summer. lots of trees, hills and obstacles, his best buddies and as much grass as he can eat. I see him regularly to check the water and bring some extra feed and minerals, but this summer is all about learning how to move, what to do with his feet and how to interact with other horses. He'll come in for trimming and deworming, but thats it. In the winter he will be back with the main herd, but for the most part he will be left to his own devices. he wont be started seriously until 4 or 5 depending on where he's at physically and mentally.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like an excellent plan.

Subbing


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous. I like that you're letting him just be a horse. I think it does so much good for them to have the mental and physical stimulation.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

So he's doing great, in fact turning into everything I was looking for in a horse. I'm so excited to ride him in a few years. He's kind, athletic, smart, willing. He's really excelling in the lower pasture with his herd mates. I'm thrilled.

On a related note, his Dam was just rebred this week for a full sibling to Dublin. I wasn't going to, but pretzels getting older, and the current situation is ideal. I'm thrilled with dublin's half siblings from last year and this year, as are other owners of his foals. They all have great legs, nice conformation over all and a fantastic disposition. I'm pretty excited to have a second and potentially last foal.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Dublin's latest photos. I grabbed him from his summer pasture for a quick photo shoot.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I love the expression on his face in the second to last picture. Such a handsome boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You make me want a nice angalo. Stunning cross and I'm sure his sibling will be equally nice. I'm not sure that he could be any prettier.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I finally got him to stand still! He's in the middle of a growth spurt, 14.2hh at the withers and probably close to 15hh at the hip. Him and his sisters run laps around the big pasture for probably 70% of every day. I'm thinking all the running will help develop a nice sound horse for many, many years.


----------



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

What a lovely, lovely boy! He looks a lot like my anglo arab! Expression and all.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

He is a stunner. All your horses look lovely.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

More of my boy, and one of his sire. Think he's arabian at all?





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's turning out really nice and looks a lot like daddy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Blue--He's gorgeous! <3 What a hunk!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

That is one very nice looking youngster.

I'm jealous!


----------

